# question about website



## Bruticus (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there a link or anything I can click on to view threads that I've already commented in? I take a day or two away from the website and when i come back I can't remember which threads I posted in and might be something I want to respond to.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Bruticus said:


> Is there a link or anything I can click on to view threads that I've already commented in? I take a day or two away from the website and when i come back I can't remember which threads I posted in and might be something I want to respond to.


Easiest way I find is to click "Quick Links" (in the blue bar, above), "Your Profile", then "Statistics". Your post will be there, and you can jump to the threads you've commented on.


----------



## Bruticus (Dec 18, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

You can also "subscribe" to a thread. Click "thread tools" at the top of the very first post, add the subscription. Then with one click you can just hit the "User CP" link in the tool bar and it will show all your subscriptions! And it will also show you if there are any new posts since you last looked at the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

